# Post a pic of yer chick



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Got this idea from Trevor's "My Girlfriend" thread...

Let's see who everybody's seein'!

Here's the girl I'm seeing right now...

She's 29, 5'11", a floral designer and college student... former Navy and sweet, small town girl.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's my gf....ssshhhh,my wife does not know!!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

my fiance


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

1rhom... "In yer dreams..."









Buckman... "She's stunning!"









__________________

I just noticed my plunder...

ksls... just saw you on the thread... I should have said "Significant other" instead of being such a sexist!









Let's see yer man!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's my broad:

View attachment 189049


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

WTR... Other than the barely noticable scar on her forehead, she's SMOKIN'!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

WTF!!!! Sorry but.......won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Here's my broad:
> 
> View attachment 189049


^^^
THAT f*cking CHEATING BITCH!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

lol, very pretty ladies you all have







My man is very camera shy and would file for divorce if he saw his pic on here.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah ,my wife would be pissed if she found out! As for my gf.....she's ok with it!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Personally I don't understand why anybody would be upset that their partner was proud of them enough to post a pic, but okay...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Not everybody has the same self cofidence P-Man and out of love I respect my mans wishes


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My girl is the same way.. She don't want me posting pics of her.. Next time I get on the computer though I'll post pics of a few flings


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ksls said:


> Not everybody has the same self cofidence P-Man and out of love I respect my mans wishes


Right on ksls... I can certainly appreciate that... 
I guess I just didn't understand because I completely don't identify with 'low self confidence.'

I assure you, no offense intended!









Just thought this might be kinda a fun little thread...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a great thread!! Its nice to see who is dating, sleeping, marrying our fantastic P-Fury members


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ksls said:


> This is a great thread!! Its nice to see who is dating, sleeping, marrying our fantastic P-Fury members


You're the coolest ksls...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

trying to find a pic of my girl while we're not shitfaced or something some stupid ass face in it...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

my gf knows about p fury and is very curious about what i do in here. if she decides to check it out and find pics of here im getting an ass whopping.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't doubt it CORey looking at that animated pic.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont have a steady girl. but next time im out im take a pic of my current humping buddy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> i dont have a steady girl. but next time im out im take a pic of my current humping buddy












Just remember, I'm pretty sure we have to keep it at least "R-rated" in here...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Er! Guys i dont mean to spoil your chatting but THE THREAD SAYS POST A PICT OF YER CHICK!!!!! SO BE QUIET AND START UPLOADING THE PICTS!!.....please.







.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Er! Guys i dont mean to spoil your chatting but THE THREAD SAYS POST A PICT OF YER CHICK!!!!! SO BE QUIET AND START UPLOADING THE PICTS!!.....please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slight case of sexual fustration over here :rasp:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Er! Guys i dont mean to spoil your chatting but THE THREAD SAYS POST A PICT OF YER CHICK!!!!! SO BE QUIET AND START UPLOADING THE PICTS!!.....please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer right... my apologies to the OP...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I have some good picts of some of my exgirlfriends that I 'd like to show you guys but I have to find the way to scan the picts and upload 'em without my wife discovering me keeping those picts!!!! otherwise I...
















:laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Do It


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

delete the trail, gotta be good at hiding sh*t


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Hers my girl


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Very pretty TJ!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

ksls said:


> Very pretty TJ!


 Thank you klsl


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

LOOL

P-Man u horny SOB.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why would anyone think that this thread would deteriorate into jokefest lol


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't mind me I'm just here for the chicks..haha
My wife doesn't take pics man!
Plus all 115 lbs of her would probably kick all 250 lbs of my ass if I did..haha


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

BUMPPP.. post biaaachessss


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Only 3 people have posted a ( actual ) picture of their girlfriend. Thus proving that the rest of the piranha fury population has fat ugly dog like girl friends.

Tj- Your Girl friend is Beautiful. You Better treat her right.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> my gf knows about p fury and is very curious about what i do in here. if she decides to check it out and find pics of here im getting an ass whopping.


+1 but ill do it anyways, then i know if she really is snooping around.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

id be in deep *hit too- oh well


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Glad to see people embracing this thread!
Always cool to see the "Woman behind the man" or vice versa.

Here's Cory and I heading out for an afternoon of letting the dogs run around and blasting some rounds...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Girls and guns bad Idea P man


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

my two ladies... my girl and my sister







me and my girl and my best friend and his fiancee. (the 4 of us are basically best friends though)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nick!

Great to see you again! 
Nice lookin' group!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks P-man. likewise to you too!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> Only 3 people have posted a ( actual ) picture of their girlfriend. Thus proving that the rest of the piranha fury population has fat ugly dog like girl friends.
> 
> Tj- Your Girl friend is Beautiful. You Better treat her right.


lol yeah i can see how one would think that.
my gf is super hawt though.


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

Me and my girl....this isnt technically my first post, had to reactive my account since im back in hobby


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Dude, she's smokin'.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow jc_19!







2 posts in 4 years! Your girl is hot by the way.


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

haha yeah i know...im lucky


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> Only 3 people have posted a ( actual ) picture of their girlfriend. Thus proving that the rest of the piranha fury population has fat ugly dog like girl friends.
> 
> Tj- Your Girl friend is Beautiful. You Better treat her right.


lol yeah i can see how one would think that.
my gf is super hawt though.
[/quote]

prove it


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

C0Rey said:


> Only 3 people have posted a ( actual ) picture of their girlfriend. Thus proving that the rest of the piranha fury population has fat ugly dog like girl friends.
> 
> Tj- Your Girl friend is Beautiful. You Better treat her right.


lol yeah i can see how one would think that.
my gf is super hawt though.
[/quote]


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Buckman said:


> Only 3 people have posted a ( actual ) picture of their girlfriend. Thus proving that the rest of the piranha fury population has fat ugly dog like girl friends.
> 
> Tj- Your Girl friend is Beautiful. You Better treat her right.


lol yeah i can see how one would think that.
my gf is super hawt though.
[/quote]

prove it
[/quote]

i mean shes with me, what more evidence do you need.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

jc_19 said:


> Me and my girl....this isnt technically my first post, had to reactive my account since im back in hobby


Damn! Loving the make up. Wish my biatch wore hers like that.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

my boo and our plaything as of late


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

what the hell is a boo ? and what does your finger taste like ?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

my boo is my boyfriend, and the girl is not me, thats our plaything for now


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

She looks a lot like you! and i thought you were talking about the fish. Now that's kinky....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> my boo is my boyfriend, and the girl is not me, thats our plaything for now


Holy criminy!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

i dont think we look that similar.... and the fish thing would get a little too kinky even for me


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Your left boob looks like its going to fall out harder then a communist country. I think there is a little bit of a resemblance.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

maybe a little bit, and my boobs aint going no where its strapped in tighter than a fat kid on a roller coaster


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Could pass for sisters...

And yeah, I've always admired your left boob in that pic.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> what the hell is a boo ? and what does your finger taste like ?


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Me and my girl....this isnt technically my first post, had to reactive my account since im back in hobby


Damn! Loving the make up. Wish my biatch wore hers like that.
[/quote]

yeah i love how she wears hers


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Im telling you Jc, Make up like that and a short black skirt.....Damn....


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Im telling you Jc, Make up like that and a short black skirt.....Damn....


haha, the daisy duke outfit works well for me


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll see if i can find more of my fiance when i get home tonight. lets keep this thing going.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

jc_19 said:


> Im telling you Jc, Make up like that and a short black skirt.....Damn....


haha, the daisy duke outfit works well for me








[/quote]

******* chicks collapse my Erection.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Im telling you Jc, Make up like that and a short black skirt.....Damn....


haha, the daisy duke outfit works well for me








[/quote]

******* chicks collapse my Erection.
[/quote]
haha insta-flopper


----------



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

Buckman said:


> Im telling you Jc, Make up like that and a short black skirt.....Damn....


haha, the daisy duke outfit works well for me








[/quote]

******* chicks collapse my Erection.
[/quote]
haha insta-flopper
[/quote]

lol


----------

